# Anyone help me identify this barn find.very nice lightweight



## cipolinni (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi everyone
This is a recent barn find
Very lightweight,Ron Spencer of warrington decals
Can anyone identify the frame,tubing etc
Maybe the frame builder!!!
The first thing i noticed was the shot-in seat stays
It has very nice spearpoint lugs
Brev Campagnolo front and rear dropouts
The frame has the original matching sloping crown forks
Frame number on the underside of bottom bracket ( F3537 ) this is also stamped on the fork steerer tube
I have enquired with ron spencer shop in warrington,but very little help!!
The rear dropout measures 126.OLN
Please see photos


----------



## JOEL (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks like a quality frame! You might try here:
http://www.ronspencercycles.co.uk/


----------



## Pb64 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Your barn find*

Hi,

Your barn find is a Raleigh Professional from 1970-74. The fastback seat lug confirms it. You can go to the Raleigh Retro website for finding out what year frame you have.


----------

